

Ballmer slams door on Yahoo deal - razorburn
http://blogs.ft.com/techblog/2008/11/ballmer-to-yahoo-investors-what-didnt-you-understand-about-no/

======
jwilliams
As soon as MS signal it is interested again, the Yahoo stock will rocket. I
doubt they will comment in public one way or the other.

------
ram1024
makes me want to take over yahoo and make it successful. stick it to ol
ballmer the spaz...

wouldn't be hard

